# discada anyone?



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

not exactly bbq or grilling. but close anybody have any good recipes or ideas for the disc? pics?


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

*Discada Recipe*

This is a pretty easy recipe for discada. Now let's see if I can explain it right.....This recipe will easily feed a party of about 15 people

Ingredients:
1 lb of bacon 
1 lb of pork meat (your choice shoulder, pork chops etc..)
1 lb of beef ( your choice..)
1 lb of Mexican chorizo
1 lb of Chappell Hill sausage
1 lb of sliced ham
2 large diced onion
6 large diced tomatoes
Garlic Salt

Cut all meats to @ 1/2" pieces and keep separate.

Once disc is hot you will put bacon in..... The grease that the bacon releases is going to be what you will be cooking everything else with so do not strain grease yet... 
When bacon is about 80% done you will move bacon to the sides of disc and add the pork to the grease stir meat as necessary. . When pork is about 80% done mix bacon in and stir together .. Add next meat and repeat pattern with all meats in the order above. Towards the end through in onions and tomatoes (jalapeÃ±os optional) and cover meat with garlic salt.... continue stirring until done..

hopefully this will help....
my BIL caters this dish.... here are pics of some he made this past weekend his user name is Gladiator2013


----------



## buckwild (Oct 12, 2012)

Forgot.... strain grease when done...
And serve as tacos...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

buckwild said:


> Forgot.... strain grease when done...
> And serve as tacos...


Dayum that looks good


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's kicka$$ Buck.I bet some grated cheddar on top of the taco would Texanize the he!! out of it.Thanks buckwild!!!!!


----------



## gordo (Jun 27, 2005)

*disc source in houston*

Anyone have a good source for these cooking discs in the surrounding Houston area?

What makes a good disc? anyone with prior experience feel free to chime in! Have seen these used, but not entirely sure what to look for when acquiring one... Thanks!


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Why not just use a large wok? They're cheap and easy to find, last forever, easy to clean, and can cook just about anything.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

glenbo said:


> Why not just use a large wok? They're cheap and easy to find, last forever, easy to clean, and can cook just about anything.


That's basically what it is. I guess it just seems more manly to cook on something that used to be farm equipment.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## GillGuerra (Jan 24, 2005)

I made some on easter sunday it came out really good.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

glenbo said:


> Why not just use a large wok? They're cheap and easy to find, last forever, easy to clean, and can cook just about anything.


I have both and each one has its plus and minus.

The discada is heavy, almost indestructible and hold heat very well. It is less concave and therefore is great for searing steaks or cooking half a chicken instead of having to chop up the chicken into smaller pieces. It is also great for frying whole fish. Its heavy weight keeps it down and not moving around when you stir fry if you are using the inexpensive propane crawfish boiler burner.

The wok is much lighter than the discada and therefore cannot take abuse as well. It heats up much faster due to its lesser mass. It is better for stir-fry recipes with bulky veggies. It is easier to make french fries or fried chicken with it than the discada. It is also a whole lot easier to drain the oil into container after you are done due to its lighter weight and shape. However, due to its shape you cannot do fajitas with it the way you do on a discada....preparing the filling while keeping tortillas warm.

Best is to have both types on hand for different recipes.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I love my disk,but don't use it as much as I should.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Me too. I bought one 10 years ago at Round rock antiques festival. Came with stand and burner that disk screwed into. I',m going to get it out and clean it up and put it to use on Memorial day.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

real discos are old plow discs that have the holes welded and then ground smooth. works like cast iron-needs to be seasoned. you can buy discos on the internet (not real ones-but commercially cut and shaped steel) for about $60. There used to be a 2Cool member who sold them as well. You can get discos with or without legs. Disco with legs is used over wood fire, without legs-propane burner. Down south en el rancho, tripas are only cooked on a discada over an open fire.

True discada has wienies in it instead of sausage. I think the sausage is a better choice. Along the border discada preparada is the "butcher" scraps sold in the local supermercados to maximize profits. Often vinegar is mixed into the meat to break down some of the tough pieces. A little paprika and garlic powder helps too! Don't skimp on the quality of the chorizo.

Best way to clean your disco is to heat it and then wipe it off with an onion that has been cut in half.

Other than discada and tripas, I have cooked bacon & eggs, steaks, fajitas, burgers, sautÃ©ed onions & mushrooms, pan seared shrimp (or fish), French toast, almost any taco meat. Next to my smoker, my discos are my favorite outdoor cooking tools. Think of it as a skillet or flat top grill. as previously pointed out-excellent for warming tortillas

QUICK DISCADA
one pound ground pork
one pound ground sirloin
one pound bacon
one pound chorizo
onions, peppers (green and/or jalapeno) are optional

cut bacon into inch long pieces, add to heated disco. after bacon starts to brown add pork and beef, mix well. add chorizo before ground meat browns, continue to mix well. After all meat is thoroughly cooked, push meat up on edge of disco out of heat-allow grease to drain to bottom center. remove grease with spoon and discard. pile meat into bottom center and heat tortillas on outer edges. load tortillas with meat and enjoy-gringos may also want cheese, sour cream, etc. Everybody likes it with really cold beer.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I bought several real plow disc with out the hole from the Kabota dealer in Round Rock for 45 bucks the last about 3 years ago.Dad was,is,into antique farm equipment,and they sold the blank disc for old plows or obsolete stuff that had different size holes.If you can get a real disc as soon as it's taken of the plow,there's not much polishing to do.They look like chrome until the first rain.We use to put all our wore down disc over post holes after tearing out fences to keep our cows from stepping in them,and sold the rest as scrap iron.Wish I had kept them all.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

glenbo said:


> Why not just use a large wok? They're cheap and easy to find, last forever, easy to clean, and can cook just about anything.


That's like comparing a cast iron skillet to an aluminum frying pan.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

TomCat said:


> That's like comparing a cast iron skillet to an aluminum frying pan.


By the way, a heavy aluminum wok is what I use. Cheap and easy to clean.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to own a lot of aluminum cookwares. They were light weight and easy to keep clean. That is no longer the case. Over the years all the readings I've done scientists mostly agreed aluminum cookware posed health risk...especially where it was used with high heat.


----------

